# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Это СПАМ или что?

## ScratchyClaws

Вот такое письмецо свалилось - 




> ОТ:System Anti-Virus Administrator <[email protected]>
> КОМУ:[email protected]ХХХ.ru
> ТЕМА:problem found in sent message "Договор. Бесплатная юридическая консультация"
> 
> X-AntiVirus: Checked by Dr.Web [version: 4.33, engine: 4.33.5.10110, virus records: 191321, updated: 12.04.2007]
> Return-Path: <>
> Received: from mx2-0.hc.ru ([89.111.176.5] verified)
>   by vox.smtp.ru (CommuniGate Pro SMTP 3.5.9)
>   with ESMTP-TLS id 494734181 for [email protected]; Mon, 16 Apr 2007 13:01:48 +0400
> ...


Это такой новый вид спама?? И в чем его смысл?
Или это делается в надежде что человек полезет в их *карантин* качать себе вирус??

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Нет, это червяк где-то нашёл ваш адрес и воспользовался им в качестве фальшивого обратного, а сервер адресата честно ответил. Если это был червяк. Впрочем, спамерские рассылки зловредов делаются по такой же схеме.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Нет, это червяк где-то нашёл ваш адрес и воспользовался им в качестве фальшивого обратного, а сервер адресата честно ответил.


Вероятнее всего. :Wink:

----------

